# Flavoring Liquid Orals



## stayinfit (Oct 31, 2012)

Years ago I made some orals with flavoring from lemelange.  I can't find those recipes anywhere.  Can someone direct me in the right direction.  I did a search on here and google without any luck


----------



## Collinb (Oct 31, 2012)

Humco Flavor Plus Oral Suspending Vehicle 16 oz

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28503-liquid-oral-conversions.html

Steroid bodybuilding, fitness and diet articles brought to you by basskiller  (lots of info there)

OR  look into  FLAVORX....They have flavoring for medicine made for children so I think you can use it for your oral needs =]


----------



## powders101 (Oct 31, 2012)

FLAVORX - This would be my suggestion.


----------



## stayinfit (Oct 31, 2012)

*Thanks guys*

I appreciate it.  I've actually been to the asci threads on liquid conversion, but if I recall years ago there was exact amuont of flavoring if I was making 1000mls of a certain thing.  

Also, I'm very interested in the flavorx stuff.  So that stuff can totally replace everclear and or PEG?  Thanks!

I just did a serch for Flavorx and it looks like you can't purchase it on their website so then I went to local places that Flavorx sd wuold carry ie walgreens, walmart etc and did a search on their website and nothing.  Grrrrrr.  Any help is greatly appreciated. I knowthis is only my 3 post, I'm mainly over on Pro Muscle.


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Great to see this on here. I'm getting tired of my raspberry rum suspensions.


----------



## basskiller (Oct 31, 2012)

Ora-sweet


----------



## colochine (Nov 1, 2012)

basskiller said:


> Ora-sweet



Agreed.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 1, 2012)

What does ergo use as a "carrier" for the research chems??   Jw.  My dog said the gw n t3 burn n hav a naaaasty taste. Like grain alcohol or race fuel.


----------



## colochine (Nov 1, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> What does ergo use as a "carrier" for the research chems??   Jw.  My dog said the gw n t3 burn n hav a naaaasty taste. Like grain alcohol or race fuel.



Probably 50/50 grain alcohol and propylene glycol.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 1, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> Years ago I made some orals with flavoring from lemelange.  I can't find those recipes anywhere.  Can someone direct me in the right direction.  I did a search on here and google without any luck



Why not just cap them and swallow,,no taste. Empty gel caps are cheap too.


----------



## powders101 (Nov 1, 2012)

ALIN said:


> Why not just cap them and swallow,,no taste. Empty gel caps are cheap too.



This is another option as well. Quick and easy! I have a thread on here regarding capping powders and Platinum Labz sells gel caps.


----------



## stayinfit (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thanks*



basskiller said:


> Ora-sweet



basskiller!!  That stuff looks pretty cool and they have directions at the bottom.  Can I ask real quick if I was to make dbol at 50mg the recipe for using everclear or 151 is 19ml per gram of powder.  how would I use Ora-sweet?  Thank you!!


----------



## stayinfit (Nov 1, 2012)

I thought of capping, but I have too much to make and would rather just throw it in liquid form  Thanks though for all the input.


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 1, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> What does ergo use as a "carrier" for the research chems??   Jw.  My dog said the gw n t3 burn n hav a naaaasty taste. Like grain alcohol or race fuel.



Ergo may not but I know one that does. I actually have 80 powder filled caps with ostarine in it:headbang:


----------



## basskiller (Nov 1, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> basskiller!!  That stuff looks pretty cool and they have directions at the bottom.  Can I ask real quick if I was to make dbol at 50mg the recipe for using everclear or 151 is 19ml per gram of powder.  how would I use Ora-sweet?  Thank you!!



you could use a 50/50 mixture using everclear. 

other items that can be used in different oral suspensions  
propylene glycol (as mentioned above) usually in the 300 to 400 range
Ora Plus  
glycerine (synthetic if you can find it anymore)


----------



## stayinfit (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thank*

you so much Basskiller!!  I've actually been following your preachings for quite some time now...05-06 and I got outta the game a bit for awhile.  just getting back into the swing of things.  

Take care!


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 2, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> I thought of capping, but I have too much to make and would rather just throw it in liquid form  Thanks though for all the input.



You could do it at the time of ingestion. Put your liquid in the empty gel cap and swallow. It literally would only take seconds.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 2, 2012)

dudcki27 said:


> Ergo may not but I know one that does. I actually have 80 powder filled caps with ostarine in it:headbang:



U really like teasing ppl...dont u??:naughty1:
:sniper:


----------



## dudcki27 (Nov 2, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> U really like teasing ppl...dont u??:naughty1:
> :sniper:



:yeahthat:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Nov 2, 2012)

Tanks Dudcki


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Nov 2, 2012)

ALIN said:


> You could do it at the time of ingestion. Put your liquid in the empty gel cap and swallow. It literally would only take seconds.



That's not a bad suggestion. The thought of making a bunch of caps all at once sounds like a pain, but doing it right when I'm ready to take it makes a lot of sense. What size cap would hold 1mL?


----------



## dudeface (Nov 3, 2012)

Collinb said:


> Humco Flavor Plus Oral Suspending Vehicle 16 oz
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-conversions/28503-liquid-oral-conversions.html
> 
> ...



nice post,  thanks


----------



## IRONFIST (Nov 3, 2012)

ALIN said:


> You could do it at the time of ingestion. Put your liquid in the empty gel cap and swallow. It literally would only take seconds.



This is how I do it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are talking flavoring the liquid orals hit a candy making store or website.. They sell drams ( small bottles) of super concentrated oils.. Cinnamon rocks with the everclear base  mixture and fresh breath also. If you remember back in childhood days of those cinnamon oil toothpicks in the bottle its the same stuff..


----------

